# My car was stolen



## why (9 Apr 2009)

My car was stolen about 10 day's ago, i have reported to the Garda and Insurance company. There is still no sign of it, is it worth my while calling to scrap yards to see if is has been put into one or do the Garda & Insurance companies check with these? I have asked them both but have beet told they are looking after the matter !!


----------



## keithrf900 (9 Apr 2009)

Leave it with them


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

If you were told they were looking after the matter, then I would trust them and let them do their job, frustrating and all as it much be.


----------



## why (9 Apr 2009)

Thanks keithrf900 & Smashbox,
It is just fustrating doing nothing, it was an old Mazda MX-5 and might have been taken for parts and the rest scrapped. The value isn't great 5000 euro max, but is it possable somebody could take the parts and scrap the rest. Do insurance companies and Garda check with scrap yards?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

Perhaps it could have been scratched, but on the other hand joyriders could have stolen it and it could be lying in a ditch somewhere. Its hard to say.

I'm not sure about them checking scrap yards, hopefully someone will come along with a better answer.


----------



## DirectDevil (9 Apr 2009)

I think that Gardai and insurance companies probably could not be bothered investigating in such an active fashion for something like this.

You have done what is required of you for now.

What you need to focus on is getting an idea of the value to be placed on your car if it does not show up in the next few weeks and you want your money from the insurers. The value of the car is probably going to be the most difficult thing to sort out with the insurance company.

Don't take any nonsense from the insurers. Some of them are now regarding car fire and theft claims with great suspicion on the basis that in a recession we are all on the fiddle by arranging for our cars to be nicked and or burned out so that we can collect huge amounts of lolly !!


----------



## Jimbobp (9 Apr 2009)

I'd agree. Pre theft value is going to be your next hurdle. Log on to cbg.ie or some such site and get the value of your car for a private sale. This is the approx price less the excess you can expect to get for the car. You need to weigh this up against the possible loss of your no claim bonus and an increase in your premium next year.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## GA001 (16 Apr 2009)

DirectDevil said:


> I think that Gardai and insurance companies probably could not be bothered investigating in such an active fashion for something like this.
> 
> You have done what is required of you for now.
> 
> ...


 
Such negativity - insurance companies need to investigate claims to protect honest policyholders and paying out after 10 days is hardly investigating it.

You obviously know a little more than you are letting on.

Have you provided proof of purchase ?
Have you provided evidence of payment ?
Do you own the vehicle ? 
Can you provide evidence of it ?
How was your vehicle stolen ?
Was there an alarm on it ?
How could one have gained entry to your vehicle ?
Was it securly locked ? If so, how can you be sure ?

Fairly standard questions to establish the authenticity of a genuine claim, so you might want to have the answers to these and a number of other issues.

You must bear in mind, how could it ILLEGALLY have been placed into a scrap-yard ?

They have NO authority to steal your property - regardless of where it may have been disgarded.

Nonsence, there is a huge increase in vehicles being burnt out and stolen - insurance companies are trying to rectify problems which people have been taking advantage of for years.

The value of the vehicle will be the handiest - it's market value so don't expect very much.


----------



## DeclanP (16 Apr 2009)

Must say, surprised of casual nature of OP. I would be fretting if car stolen from me. No mention of Gardai, just insurance claim. Interesting!!


----------



## NicolaM (16 Apr 2009)

why said:


> My car was stolen about 10 day's ago, i have reported to the *Garda *and Insurance company. There is still no sign of it, is it worth my while calling to scrap yards to see if is has been put into one or do the *Garda* & Insurance companies check with these? I have asked *them both* but have beet told they are looking after the matter !!



Looks to me like OP's been in contact with the gardai DeclanP, and is trying to find out what's happened to his/her car

Nicola


----------



## corcoran1 (16 Apr 2009)

Insurers dont check with scrap yards and the gardai as a general rule dont either. The reason why insurers are looking into possible fraud cases are precisely the reason that was mentioned above(recession). I work in insurance claims and some of the stunts people are pulling are incredible. Desperate times call for desparate measures. Regarding its value I wouldnt bother with CBG/CARZONE/AUTOTRADER  or even bookvalues. Its market value. Most cars advertised on these sites are advertised for a hell of a lot more than the seller knows that they will get. Also its your caar that is being valued so be careful not to pluck a few examples from a website as if for example its a garage sale then you will be paying extra for a warranty/ full service/ valet etc.


----------



## NicolaM (22 Apr 2009)

I used to drive a very trendy old Nisan Micra, white, all top of the range gear, some bumps to add to the charm, and the odd scrape to add value 

Oddly enough, some gouger tried to steal it. 
I couldn't see the attraction, personally, it must have been worth all of €2,000, max, and used to shudder above 50 miles per hour.

I'm not sure why an MX-5, even an older one, wouldn't be a much more exciting prospect for someone who fancied a free go in a car. They're pretty funky (and in demand) cars. 

Nicola


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Some people would steal anything, I don't think we should be accusing the OP of fraud when we don't know all the details.


----------



## trevorku (22 Apr 2009)

The police would have the reg of your car on the database so theyd inform you if it turned up. I wouldnt bother calling the scrap yard, id say you can more less say goodbye to the car as usually the car would be burnt out to destroy any evidence, 
sure if you have relevant insurance cover, that should cover the value of the vehicle prior to the incident. Good luck.


----------



## trevorku (22 Apr 2009)

Sounds like you made a dodgey claim before, lol.



DirectDevil said:


> I think that Gardai and insurance companies probably could not be bothered investigating in such an active fashion for something like this.
> 
> You have done what is required of you for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## DirectDevil (1 May 2009)

trevorku said:


> Sounds like you made a dodgey claim before, lol.


 
I never All my claims were totally legitimate I'll swear an affidavit if you want 

The truth is that I just don't like insurance companies. 

I have had too much experience of dealing with their claims departments and knowing how they think ( or not) and work (or not) and it is not very impressive in recent years. 

Some claims departments are very good and some of them are criminally atrocious such is their incompetence and lack of professionalism. Happily they usually come unstuck by the time you get them to court


----------



## Ravima (1 May 2009)

how many claims have you had and how many have resulted in a payout?


----------



## POTY (3 May 2009)

Is it a UK registered vehicle ?


----------



## DirectDevil (5 May 2009)

why said:


> My car was stolen about 10 day's ago, i have reported to the Garda and Insurance company. There is still no sign of it, is it worth my while calling to scrap yards to see if is has been put into one or do the Garda & Insurance companies check with these? I have asked them both but have beet told they are looking after the matter !!


 
What is the present position with your claim ?


----------



## Artois (5 May 2009)

Seems insurance companies were being hit hard by a lot suspicious claims whereby cars which were purchased on finance/hp were mysteriously disappearing and being burnt out. 

Fortunately the Insurance Companies have come up with an excellent solution: - Instead of giving you a bank draft they take the claimant to a car auction and buy them an identical replacement vehicle which effectively defeats the purpose and leaves the claimant with the same finance commitments.


----------



## DirectDevil (8 May 2009)

Who is doing that ?

That sounds like an excellent idea to combat fraud and to provide a true indemnity. Well done to whoever initiated that idea.


----------



## POTY (23 May 2009)

Artois said:


> Seems insurance companies were being hit hard by a lot suspicious claims whereby cars which were purchased on finance/hp were mysteriously disappearing and being burnt out.
> 
> Fortunately the Insurance Companies have come up with an excellent solution: - Instead of giving you a bank draft they take the claimant to a car auction and buy them an identical replacement vehicle which effectively defeats the purpose and leaves the claimant with the same finance commitments.


 
Well for those idiots who have decided to make a fraudulent insurance claim on their 32k vehicle... the great thing is that insurance companies mostly pay market value.. therefore your vehicle would be worth around half that.. therefore the insurance company will only pay this.. not clear off the finance...

And for those who insurance manage to catch.. enjoy your day in court, because we will.. oh and dont forget to pay your finance.


----------

